# Argos



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

2015/2016 , anyone got one ? Thoughts etc ? Thanks in advance


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

We use Argos quite often - although I don't like their catalogue these days, not enough info, but online they are very good.







Oh, you mean a Burstner Argos motorhome? In that case, no :-D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a samsung galaxy tab 4 off them via their Ebay site, 3 times they sent a tab 3, I went elsewhere in the end, at the same time I got a samsung galaxy 4 phone a refurb 12 months warranty, it started turning it self off for no reason, so I invoked the warranty, but all they do is refund you, no repair or replacement is offered, so I went back onto the site to buy another, the price had gone up by £20, so I rang the help line to give them some grief to find out that although they had 10 listed for sale on Ebay, their computer showed no stock, they had no way of checking if this was true or not.

I've had nothing but grief from Argos to the point where I just don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Being bought by Sainsburys, apparently.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You dim lot, I think he means a Burstner Argos!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Dim? Us? As if!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should have bought more letter then > >


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Argos service is appalling; they just don't want to know. Went across to the Burstner Argos on the opposite pitch just before Christmas. Politely knocked on the door and asked when they were opening as I wanted to come in and do my Christmas shopping. The language used in response was not conducive to customer retention. We had to go without our Christmas presents.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Being bought by Sainsburys, apparently.


What Burstner?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The home beckons...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Christ! This is worse than Dad's Army!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Christ! This is worse than Dad's Army!


The series or the film? Not seen the film., nothing could be worse than the series. ..


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Should have bought more letter then > >


You should have bought more S's > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> You should have bought more S's > >


Smart R's


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What is wrong with Dads army tv series and any views on the film yet.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The TV one was boring in the extreme, same jokes every week, And din't have Catherine Zeta whatsherface in it either, although she looked a bit past it in the adverts.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

All this crap and not one post to help on the original (if short on detail) original question.


Entertaining (for some) maybe but hardly help.


.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The TV one was boring in the extreme, same jokes every week, And din't have Catherine Zeta whatsherface in it either, although she looked a bit past it in the adverts.


I drank Pimms on the back of a yacht with her once at Cowes in the mid 90's. Just saying.


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> All this crap and not one post to help on the original (if short on detail) original question.
> 
> Entertaining (for some) maybe but hardly help.
> 
> .


I will ask elsewhere for advise in future . Very unhelpful and seriously unsuccessful attempts at humour btw . It's no wonder that some motorhome forums get a bad name . If Burstner owners on here are any reflection of the Burtstner motorhome brand then I'll steer well clear .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

adbt said:


> I will ask elsewhere for advise in future . Very unhelpful and seriously unsuccessful attempts at humour btw . It's no wonder that some motorhome forums get a bad name . If Burstner owners on here are any reflection of the Burtstner motorhome brand then I'll steer well clear .


I think thats a bit unfair. The first few posts I think were genuine as they were from some of our much dimmer members who really thought you were looking for information about the Argos store. You have to be more specific with some of them as they are in their dotage.

Why wait over a month? Maybe you should have come back, laughed at the dimwits, put them right and then asked some more specific questions.

Its good to have a laugh on here but I know if I have a serious question and need help then this will be the place to come and the forum and members has got me out of the sh1t on many occasions.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never owned a Burstner so can't comment but I do remember a long ongoing saga that an old member on here had with her Argos. It would appear that the payload is very small and by the time she had fitted the family in there was very little payload left for their belongings. Member's name was snunkie and if your trawl through her posts you will see what a problem it was.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=3408090


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adbt said:


> I will ask elsewhere for advise in future . Very unhelpful and seriously unsuccessful attempts at humour btw . It's no wonder that some motorhome forums get a bad name . If Burstner owners on here are any reflection of the Burtstner motorhome brand then I'll steer well clear .


You just can't help some folk :roll: all this banter was (I believe) to keep the thread alive until you deigned to come back and add a bit more detail for those who hadn't understood your very brief cryptic to some question over 1 month ago.

I can lend you my steps for you to get down from your horse if you ask nicely :wink2::wink2:

You've been a member on here for over 5 years now, so you know how helpful this forum and it's members can be given half a chance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I think thats a bit unfair. The first few posts I think were genuine as they were from some of our much dimmer members who really thought you were looking for information about the Argos store. You have to be more specific with some of them as they are in their dotage.


I resemble those comments you bloody oaf :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I drank Pimms...


Anyway...back on thread...

I'm not a fan of Pimms tbh

Graham >


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

We looked at a few as we wanted a tag axle MH but found the ones we looked at in poor condition? Interior was dated also.

They are also huge!! I did like that you can close off the cab and there were a few other nice touches with them but we ended up with a swift kontiki as it was better value than the Argos 

As to the store I can't comment really as I have always found them fairly helpful


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ask a silly question!!!!!!:surprise::grin2:


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

adbt said:


> 2015/2016 , anyone got one ? Thoughts etc ? Thanks in advance


what year are you looking at?
When they went to the Ducato X250 cab, they offered two - a 747 and a 748
The 747 had a square table on the front dinette and the 748 had an oval table - both had different seating arrangements and one of these offers an extra berth.

I was looking at them before I bought my motorhome.

There is plenty of choice to pick from/available for sale and different colour schemes of interiors.

In the end, we decided that we didn't want a fixed bed at the rear and went on to look at the Dethleffs tag axles based on a u shape lounge.
I personally found them less dated than the Argos based on the same years (2008-2011 was our budget)
This was confirmed when we went to the Newark show and saw the latest Argos 747 with the more modern interior plus all white exterior bodywork rather than the silver/white of old.

I found both the Argos and the Dethleffs tags very low at the rear. - something to bear in mind depending on where you plan to use/take it.

I ended up settling on my Euramobil Activa 820HS and I'm really pleased with it.

The Argos' that I looked at did look a solid build though.


----------

